
Why Are All Apple Products Photographed at 9:41 A.m.? - bookofjoe
https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/apple-products-time-941-photos-jon-manning-scott-forstall-steve-jobs.html
======
Pinckney
Site has auto-playing audio if you scroll to the end of the article.

~~~
majewsky
What's worse, site has _multiple_ auto-playing pieces of shit, even after you
dismiss the first piece of shit.

------
vokep
Not sure if its actually a stoner call-out, but often android products from a
number of brands use "4:20" as their goto. I wonder if it's not marijuana
related at all and infact has a similar sort of backstory?

~~~
saagarjha
I think the time for Android devices follows the version they are running, so
4:20 would be a device running Jelly Bean.

~~~
fermuch
Another reason might be the answer to life, the universe, and everything.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker%...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phrases_from_The_Hitchhiker%27s_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Answer_to_the_Ultimate_Question_of_Life,_the_Universe,_and_Everything_\(42\))

------
brooklyntribe
I've noticed in some past ad's the clocks are set to 4:20.

Programmers hard at work there. :-)

------
skilled
This looks to me like the author just stumbled upon this design pattern and
felt compelled to write about it. It has been covered multiple times on HN and
elsewhere.

What I do find ironic is how popular 9:41 has gotten amongst other product
brands. And I am sure it's not for the reasons Apple is doing it.

~~~
saagarjha
The linked source article is from 2010: [https://www.secretlab.com.au/ipad-
day-941-am](https://www.secretlab.com.au/ipad-day-941-am)

------
palad1n
Also 9:42:
[https://www.pcworld.com/article/193998/iPhone_Time.html](https://www.pcworld.com/article/193998/iPhone_Time.html)

